# Orange is almost gone... what now?



## StyleNJen (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and pretty much a newbie when it comes to "in-depth" home hair coloring. Here's what's happened and my question...

After trying out my natural color of light/medium brown for a while I had my hair foil bleached back to it's usual blonde a couple months ago. It was the first time my hair has ever been bleached, I've been used to doing an all over box color at home for years. Having no money to go to the salon, I colored my own hair two days ago with Loreal Dream Blonde in 11 Magnolia. For the most part the color turned out very nice, however my roots and some low lights turned a orange color. It wasn't bright orange, but definitely orange-ish. I used some purple shampoo with not much effect. Yesterday I went to Sally's and got some blue based toner, Wella T10 Ivory Lady, with a 20 developer at the clerks advice. It turned the blonde into a very nice light blonde and cut alot of the orange out, however my roots still have a slight orange hue. A friend suggested I use a light ash blonde all over color to cut the rest of the orange out. Is this a good idea? Can I tone it again? I don't mind if the blonde gets a little darker, but I definitely do not want any part of my hair turning white, grey, or orange. I still have no money to go to the salon, don't want anymore bleach in my hair, and am quite a newbie at all of this. Suggestions please?? Thank you!

P.S. My hair is still in really good condition, very shiny and soft.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 27, 2010)

Do the wella colour charm T10 again.....do it with 10 volume instead of 20. I dont believe Wella has a liquid developer that is 10 volume but you can water down your 20, using equal parts to make a 10 V.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and this post. I am going through the same thing! My hair is mostly platinum on top and recently I did my own roots, this time putting foil on top of the root to heat it up under my bonnet. They lightened up pretty good, but are slightly yellow. I did tone with Clairol 323 Clairol Professional - Creme Toner with 20 volume developer because that is all I had at the time. Did you say I could use WATER to dilute that down?


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, if you want to dilute a 20 volume to a 10 volume, mix half and half. So lets say it calls for 1 oz of developer, mix 1/2 oz 20, with 1/2 water and you get 10 volume.


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 2, 2010)

That is great info, thank you! I never knew this.


----------

